# HUGE Fuses



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A fuse that has been sitting in someone's shed is almost worthless.


----------



## bnicholas26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, I don't know, 30+ pounds of almost solid copper is worth plenty.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> A fuse that has been sitting in someone's shed is almost worthless.



Why's that? You'd think if it was kept dry and stationary it should hold up like any other fuse.


----------



## bnicholas26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, they're in "just fine" condition.


----------



## bnicholas26 (Nov 20, 2014)

They look like this:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

bnicholas26 said:


> Oh, I don't know, 30+ pounds of almost solid copper is worth plenty.


There isn't 30 lbs. of copper in that fuse.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gould-Shawm...Class-L-Fuse-New-Surplus-in-box-/280896243442

They may still be in production.

30 lbs of copper MAY fetch upto $90 where I am.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Why's that? You'd think if it was kept dry and stationary it should hold up like any other fuse.


You work in a plant don't you? Do they buy fuses from junk dealers?


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gould-Shawm...Class-L-Fuse-New-Surplus-in-box-/280896243442
> 
> They may still be in production.
> 
> 30 lbs of copper MAY fetch upto $90 where I am.



That may be true, but there won't be 30 lbs of copper in that thar fuse. There will quite a bit of weight tied up in the outer casing of the fuse as well as the inside of the fuse, which, if I remember correctly, is basically silica sand. I might be wrong on the type of sand, but that is basically what is on the inside of the fuse.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

deposited into the circular file
:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

eric7379 said:


> That may be true, but there won't be 30 lbs of copper in that thar fuse. There will quite a bit of weight tied up in the outer casing of the fuse as well as the inside of the fuse, which, if I remember correctly, is basically silica sand. I might be wrong on the type of sand, but that is basically what is on the inside of the fuse.


Exactly. The element itself is actually fairly thin. Tear that thing apart for copper content and it isn't worth the trip to the salvage dude.

It's a relatively common fuse. Any respectable electrician would install a fresh one out of the box.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

99cents said:


> Exactly. The element itself is actually fairly thin. Tear that thing apart for copper content and it isn't worth the trip to the salvage dude.
> 
> It's a relatively common fuse. Any respectable electrician would install a fresh one out of the box.


I stock a large array of fuses from 30 amp-6000 amp, and kept in a dry environment how or why are they any worse then fuses that have been in service in a switchboard for 30, 40, 50 plus years?

What about your local utility you think they list a shelf life on their fuses?

Having taken apart fuses, I believe you will find the vast majority of weight is in the bus.

Lastly I'd bet at 2:00 AM there is not a electrician out there that would not install that fuse after verifying it is usable, to get a site on line.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

